
Things I've done - fimdomeio
https://fimdomeio.com/thingsIhaveDone.txt
======
frenck
Pretty cool and simple idea, which I would certainly should do myself...

I guess that this "wasting my life" feeling is creeping up everybody's mind
now and then, having a devastating effect on your daily productivity.

Some people do this using a diary or even mix this up with GTD...

I'm cracking my mind about this for a long time now and really looking for a
solution that works for me.

Nevertheless, just writing it down like this could be a nice first step.

------
fimdomeio
I constantly have the feeling that I'm wasting my life. Had the same feeling
15 years ago, but in the mean time a lot of things happened that to me are
actually pretty interesting

